# Scared of Salt Dodge



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

So my truck (in sig) has never seen snow. It's set up for it but I plow with something else. This year I am planning on putting it to work...here's my question. What and how doni treat the frame and protect areas from rust? I was thinking about having Ziebart spray the I side of doors and rockers. What about the underside though? Should I just use FluidFilm or what?

Thanks


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I am switching things up this season. IN the past I was using paint to help keep the rust at bay. Last season I started using oil sprays similiar to FF and they help dramatically. This season I found some dripless oil spray which is tinted black. I thin it out 20% with the thinner spray to help is seep into the cracks better.

When coating the truck remove the rear taillights and use the 100% drip style undercoating here to saturated the foam just above the rear wheel wells.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the look of a clean frame. Don't really like undercoating. FF and similar will wash off with hot soapy water correct? What product are you using and how much should I expect to use?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

If you buy Fluid Film, get a kit. It comes with spray wand and assorted containers of product. I would buy the upgraded spray applicator. Google Kellsport .


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Fluid Film. My 2000 3500 dump had never seen snow. I put it to work three years ago with a plow and sander. Take off door panels and spray inside. All the drain holes in the rockers. Spray the whole underside. When your done spraying, spray some more. Not a sign of rust yet. Well worth the time. Not letting the rust start is the key!! I wash the truck after each storm and the Film has held up well.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The product I have been using is very similar to the FF but 1/10th the cost. Smells like bubble gum when spraying and the tint makes it look like a fresh coat of black paint. You can buy it through Car Quest or Napa here in the north. Its about $50.00 per 5 gallon pale.

Going to do some trucks this week and will post a few before and after photos for everyone.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1659849 said:


> The product I have been using is very similar to the FF but 1/10th the cost. Smells like bubble gum when spraying and the tint makes it look like a fresh coat of black paint. You can buy it through Car Quest or Napa here in the north. Its about $50.00 per 5 gallon pale.
> 
> Going to do some trucks this week and will post a few before and after photos for everyone.


Whats the name of this stuff?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1659849 said:


> The product I have been using is very similar to the FF but 1/10th the cost. Smells like bubble gum when spraying and the tint makes it look like a fresh coat of black paint. You can buy it through Car Quest or Napa here in the north. Its about $50.00 per 5 gallon pale.
> 
> Going to do some trucks this week and will post a few before and after photos for everyone.


What is the stuff called? Any pictures of it?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

How about ATF diluted with acetone? Put in a spray bottle or spray gun and go to to town underneath. An old guy told me about how he did this to his boat trailer since he launched in the ocean.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bar and chain oil mixed with clearcoat drill the doors, cab, rockers, tailgate, wheel wells, everywhere, heat it up and happy spraying. Will need a wand to get in the door areas.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1659849 said:


> The product I have been using is very similar to the FF but 1/10th the cost. Smells like bubble gum when spraying and the tint makes it look like a fresh coat of black paint. You can buy it through Car Quest or Napa here in the north. Its about $50.00 per 5 gallon pale.
> 
> Going to do some trucks this week and will post a few before and after photos for everyone.


What is is called?


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

ATF diluted with acetone 50/50 works good for rusted bolts. Better then WD.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry for the long delay. Had the pics forever just didn't have the time to resize. Enjoy !! Just so you know after the oil is applied it stays supple and wet and is very difficult to wash off with cold water. Once winter is over just wash the truck with hot water 190° or so and it rinses clean !!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Interesting stuff..

Doesn't seem to be available in the US

A guy on another web forum does this:

_*Being cheap, a DIY waxoyl substitute that seems to work just fine can be made from the following:

1 gallon mineral spirits
1/4 - 1/2 lb of cheap candles (parrafin works best, but is kinda spendy)
1/2 quart ATF

Oddly enough, mineral spirits will dissolve candle wax pretty easily. Grate the candles up with an old cheese grater, and put the shavings in the mineral spirits. Add the ATF and let things sit until the wax is in solution. If you want to speed things up, you can place the mix in a tub of hot water. Shake occasionally, and withing a week everything is set.

Load it into a cheap garden sprayer, and got to town on the underside of your car. (clean of course) Once the mineral spirits evaporate your left with a nice semi flexible undercoating for cheap. Make sure to get the solution everywhere, in all the crevices you can.*_


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Whatever you do, do something. My 2004 cummins is great aside from everything that is starting to corrode. Ive had a lot of electrical issues due to corrosion, exhaust manifold and turbo were very rusted and replaced those. Just did my transmission lines. And my brake lines went out today halfway during my day today. Dealer also found a fuel leak in the lines as well. Everything caused by corrosion. My truck can push through any snow, but doesnt do any good when everything else is falling apart. Actually thinking of going to get a 06 megacab from a southern state and put a V blade on it. These trucks will last forever as long as the rust doesnt eat it. Anyone have any ideas for engine bay? What are you guys putting in the engine bay to protect it from rust. I had to change my fuse box 2 years ago from the moisture in the engine bay.


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

I heated up some chain saw bar oil in an old pot on my stove when the wife was not home  and painted the frame under the truck and the let it sit with a tarp under the truck for a day. No rust......... $25

Bar oil sticks well and the heat makes it stick even better

have a bed liner spray gun, but decided to coat with a brush. Wear a painters suit and wear goggles and gloves...


----------

